# The creepy picture/gif-thread (don't like? don't look)



## Suze (Aug 21, 2009)

it's up to you what you think is scary. no unicorns allowed, though. (unless it's something resembling this)
(








Post O'hoy!


----------



## Les Toil (Aug 21, 2009)

Convicted dwarf pedophile Brian Peppers







And a black republican.






Apologies if these are too creepy for your thread.


----------



## Rowan (Aug 21, 2009)

it will be interesting to see what gets put up here, but some of the pics might be walkin a fine line lol


----------



## Suze (Aug 21, 2009)

Rowan said:


> it will be interesting to see what gets put up here, but some of the pics might be walkin a fine line lol


that's how we like it bay-beh


----------



## Mathias (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## smithnwesson (Aug 21, 2009)

Wellll... you asked. (I'll probably get banned).


----------



## smithnwesson (Aug 21, 2009)

And also. . .


----------



## smithnwesson (Aug 21, 2009)

OK. Just one more. . .


----------



## AnnMarie (Aug 21, 2009)

Rules and community reminder: There are rules here, please don't violate them with any images. 

Second, keep in mind the nature of our site and that images that might be seen as anti-fat will not be tolerated.


Thanks. 

/mods


----------



## debz-aka (Aug 21, 2009)

You guys are totally sick...I think I'm in love.

Hey Smithnwesson, tried to rep you for the kermit thing, but wasn't allowed to, but in my heart you are so repped for that!


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## Suze (Aug 22, 2009)

i'm terrified of snakes and this doesn't help 

View attachment IndiaSnakeEPA_468x659.jpg


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Aug 22, 2009)

Suze said:


> i'm terrified of snakes and this doesn't help



*that is ABSOLUTELY BEYOND terrifying...............OMG...what kinda fked up cult is this????????? insanity?*


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 22, 2009)

Suze said:


> i'm terrified of snakes and this doesn't help








*Snake Problem???*
*Jean-Claude will take care of it *


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Aug 22, 2009)

Oh, Man. Love this thread already!


----------



## moore2me (Aug 23, 2009)

HA! MADE YOU LOOK! 

View attachment flower6.jpg


----------



## Suze (Aug 23, 2009)

Your Plump Princess said:


> Oh, Man. Love this thread already!


what IS that


----------



## Cleofatra_74 (Aug 23, 2009)

Hahaha GOLD!!!!




tonynyc said:


>


----------



## rainyday (Aug 23, 2009)

*Wondrous natural event. Creepy when acted out by dolls.



Or children.*


----------



## katorade (Aug 24, 2009)

Suze said:


> what IS that



That would be a nest of daddy long legs.


----------



## Captain Save (Aug 24, 2009)

I like this thread so much, I'm subscribing....


----------



## katorade (Aug 24, 2009)




----------



## Suze (Aug 24, 2009)

this thread is actually creeping me out a little. well done guys! :wubu:

(that 2nd pic has nothing to do with weight btw) 

View attachment family_naked.preview.jpg


View attachment rob-twocats.jpg


----------



## Suze (Aug 24, 2009)

no comment really needed for these pics 

View attachment kacie-4723_1131275652808_1554758611_1719853_8067118_n.jpg


----------



## butch (Aug 24, 2009)

katorade said:


> That would be a nest of daddy long legs.



"Mr. Bat Sings" looks like Dick Cheney dressed up as John Wayne Gacy for Halloween-truly scary!


----------



## IdahoCynth (Aug 24, 2009)

*cringe*........................sub


----------



## Suze (Aug 24, 2009)

#2 is my 'fav' 

View attachment emil-compressed-717x1023.jpg


----------



## steely (Aug 24, 2009)

This thread is a hoot! LOL


----------



## frankman (Aug 24, 2009)

scary it is... 

View attachment 580_HillaryScary.jpg


View attachment creepy-tiger-costume.jpg


----------



## Risible (Aug 24, 2009)

katorade said:


> That would be a nest of daddy long legs.



Okay, that Hellbunny? That's gotta be my pic ... And kids are scared of sitting on _Santa's_ lap???

Oy, that knitted mask thing ... That is serial killer/Friday the 13th paraphernalia, truly.


----------



## Tracii (Aug 24, 2009)

I find clowns terrifying.EEK! squeal, run away!!
Coon hunting Granny now thats normal around here.LOL


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Aug 24, 2009)




----------



## rainyday (Aug 24, 2009)

Only if you're brave


----------



## smithnwesson (Aug 24, 2009)

^ ^ ^ ^ ^ Now that's really scary. Shame on you, RD!

Ya'll'd best not go clickie there.

You couldn't drive a straight pin up my butt with a claw hammer right now.

- Jim


----------



## Captain Save (Aug 24, 2009)

rainyday said:


> Only if you're brave



Truly, ignorance is bliss.....


----------



## SparklingBBW (Aug 24, 2009)

...but it still scares the bejesus outta me! 

http://www.snopes.com/photos/animals/scubashark.asp

.


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 24, 2009)




----------



## Risible (Aug 24, 2009)

smithnwesson said:


> ... You couldn't drive a straight pin up my butt with a claw hammer right now.
> 
> - Jim



Oh, no, you din't say that!


----------



## rainyday (Aug 24, 2009)

smithnwesson said:


> ^
> You couldn't drive a straight pin up my butt with a claw hammer right now.
> 
> - Jim



Now I need the image of that scrubbed from my brain lol


----------



## HottiMegan (Aug 24, 2009)

Awesome thread! I see some of you are Awkwardfamilyphotos.com fans


----------



## Brach311 (Aug 25, 2009)

Suze said:


> it's up to you what you think is scary. no unicorns allowed, though. (unless it's something resembling this)
> (
> 
> 
> ...



Its Bear Grills!


----------



## Suze (Aug 25, 2009)

artsy 



....... 

View attachment tumblr_kon4587vch1qzzhzdo1_500.jpg


----------



## Adamantoise (Aug 25, 2009)




----------



## Suze (Aug 25, 2009)

untreated brown recluse bite after 10 days 

View attachment day10brownrecluse.jpg


----------



## Adamantoise (Aug 25, 2009)

Suze said:


> untreated brown recluse bite after 10 days



Ouchies...looks really nasty.

On the subject of digits...




Super WTF.  (photoshop).


----------



## LisaInNC (Aug 25, 2009)

Ok this is not a pic but a creepy video. I had nightmares for weeks! You have to watch it all the way through to see the creepy. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZL6smrarf9Y


----------



## daddyoh70 (Aug 25, 2009)

LisaInNC said:


> Ok this is not a pic but a creepy video. I had nightmares for weeks! You have to watch it all the way through to see the creepy.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZL6smrarf9Y



I'm just gonna go ahead and declare you the winner of this thread. Just exactly how long to the nightmares last? Just for the record, I could see the creepy about 2:25 before the end


----------



## LisaInNC (Aug 25, 2009)

They last a while...I cant even watch the video. I have only seen it once. It scarred me for life.


----------



## katorade (Aug 25, 2009)

I actually have to give props to Goddess Bunny, the "dancer" in the video. She's a transvestite performer that lives in Hollywood. As a child she suffered from polio, and her growth was horribly stunted by an operation to fix her spine. I love that she's just so freaking out there and not scared to live how she wants.


----------



## Mathias (Aug 25, 2009)

Alien Prank

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gWqI0U3pBdA


----------



## JoyJoy (Aug 26, 2009)




----------



## Blackjack (Aug 26, 2009)

JoyJoy said:


>



I knew that swine flu was actually a zombie outbreak.


----------



## msbard90 (Aug 27, 2009)

cpr babies.

creeeepy.
I looooove that you can see the ribs.


----------



## Adamantoise (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## Suze (Aug 27, 2009)

*beep* creepy. 

View attachment srrr.jpg


----------



## Adamantoise (Aug 28, 2009)

Suze said:


> *beep* creepy.



Woah,wtf...


----------



## Suze (Aug 28, 2009)

Adamantoise said:


> Woah,wtf...


i'm still trying to figure out what i'm looking at.


----------



## katorade (Aug 28, 2009)

Suze said:


> i'm still trying to figure out what i'm looking at.



Pigs' feet, pig knuckles, and what appears to be both pig skin and pig tripe or stomach, I'm not definitely sure. We'll just leave it at pig offal.:happy:


----------



## Suze (Aug 28, 2009)

katorade said:


> Pigs' feet, pig knuckles, and what appears to be both pig skin and pig tripe or stomach, I'm not definitely sure. We'll just leave it at pig offal.:happy:


ahaha! 

i'm so glad i have you here to educate me/us


----------



## katorade (Aug 28, 2009)

Suze said:


> ahaha!
> 
> i'm so glad i have you here to educate me/us



I live in a city nicknamed Porkopolis. I know my way around a pig.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Aug 28, 2009)

LisaInNC said:


> Ok this is not a pic but a creepy video. I had nightmares for weeks! You have to watch it all the way through to see the creepy.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZL6smrarf9Y


Why does my mind add an Aphex Twin song to the background music?


----------



## Risible (Aug 28, 2009)

katorade said:


> Pigs' feet, pig knuckles, and what appears to be both pig skin and pig tripe or stomach, I'm not definitely sure. We'll just leave it at pig offal.:happy:



That pig skin - why does it summon the name Buffalo Bill for me? :\


----------



## HottiMegan (Aug 28, 2009)

Risible said:


> That pig skin - why does it summon the name Buffalo Bill for me? :\



oh that's pig skin? I was confused as to why they'd hang sweaters with pig parts lol I don't know how i knew it was pig parts either!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 28, 2009)

msbard90 said:


> cpr babies.
> 
> creeeepy.
> I looooove that you can see the ribs.



I think those are mannequins used to teach CPR...or they look like the "baby" I had to save at our last training session.


----------



## msbard90 (Aug 28, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I think those are mannequins used to teach CPR...or they look like the "baby" I had to save at our last training session.



yeah they are lol... hence the title i put entitled, CPR babies  they're so creepy. The mannequins we use in nursing school are creepy too. They lay in beds, and if you didn't expect them there, they'd scare the ever living *bleep* outta you...


----------



## Hathor (Aug 29, 2009)

I found this video a few days ago. Kind of creepy if you're not into horror and stuff. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pVRO_a6pQB8


----------



## Chef (Aug 29, 2009)

Glen Campbell, as we all know and love...





His mugshot:


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 29, 2009)

Chef said:


> Glen Campbell, as we all know and love...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Holy shit - time has not been good for the Rhinestone Cowboy...


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 29, 2009)

*Vladimir Putin making balloon animals*  :happy:


----------



## Rowan (Aug 29, 2009)

*note to self, i need to remember the search term creepy when i go back to work on monday since i found some good pics*


----------



## Chef (Aug 30, 2009)

Dr. Feelgood just made a post on the Foodee board whose mental image was creepy enough to find it on images.google and post it here.






Think: circumsized...


----------



## dynomite_gurl (Aug 30, 2009)

Enough said....


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Aug 30, 2009)

I recommend fukung.net for a lot of really weird pictures. Some of the ads are NSFW but it's a VERY addicting weird picture site, and funny as shit stuff, too.

Things like: Gary Busey Family... 

View attachment gary_busey_family.jpg


----------



## protuberance (Aug 31, 2009)




----------



## tonynyc (Aug 31, 2009)




----------



## Crystal (Aug 31, 2009)

This thread makes my heart happy.

...and I have no idea why.


----------



## Linda (Aug 31, 2009)

LisaInNC said:


> Ok this is not a pic but a creepy video. I had nightmares for weeks! You have to watch it all the way through to see the creepy.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZL6smrarf9Y




Ok I am going to have to watch a Disney movie or something before....its either that or scour my eyeballs until I forget about that video from the sheer pain. That was spooky!!


----------



## Adamantoise (Aug 31, 2009)

Nosferatu...


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 31, 2009)

Adamantoise said:


> Nosferatu...



One of the scariest silent movies for sure & a classic


----------



## Adamantoise (Aug 31, 2009)

Awesome,Tony!

Here's one of Lon Cheney (Sr.) as The Phantom!


----------



## BigCutieSteph (Aug 31, 2009)




----------



## Adamantoise (Aug 31, 2009)

"Oh,hello thar Mr.Spider,what are you-OH GOD WHAT IS THAT!?"


----------



## Blackjack (Aug 31, 2009)

Adamantoise said:


> "Oh,hello thar Mr.Spider,what are you-OH GOD WHAT IS THAT!?"



Your shit got nothin' on my shit.






"You gotta be fuckin' *KIDDING*."


----------



## BigCutieSteph (Sep 1, 2009)

Blackjack said:


> Your shit got nothin' on my shit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



AHHHHHASFSCDKFDIEFLDIFDSF!


I will be holding you responsible for my nightmares.


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 1, 2009)

KINDER!  A still from the creepy Humpty Dumpty 'Kinder Surprise' ad from the 1980's. Anyone remember this?


----------



## Paquito (Sep 1, 2009)

LisaInNC said:


> Ok this is not a pic but a creepy video. I had nightmares for weeks! You have to watch it all the way through to see the creepy.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZL6smrarf9Y





Blackjack said:


> Your shit got nothin' on my shit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



DEAR GOD YOU ALL ARE SICK!
SICKSICKSICK!






*subscribes*


----------



## Rowan (Sep 1, 2009)

here are the ones i found at work the other day  

View attachment goonie.jpg


View attachment icecream.jpg


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 1, 2009)

Damn...wtf. 
















A triple whammy of WTF here...


----------



## BigCutieTiffy (Sep 1, 2009)

second one is the creepiest. atleast i think soo 

View attachment atfirstIwasliikethenIloled.jpg


View attachment images.jpg


----------



## my insect funeral (Sep 2, 2009)




----------



## thatgirl08 (Sep 2, 2009)

Blackjack said:


> Your shit got nothin' on my shit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



the arms/crab bits look like pretzel rods nom nom nom


----------



## katorade (Sep 2, 2009)

You are such a fat girl, lol.


----------



## thejuicyone (Sep 2, 2009)

Adamantoise said:


> Awesome,Tony!
> 
> Here's one of Lon Cheney (Sr.) as The Phantom!



I'm related to him!


----------



## thatgirl08 (Sep 2, 2009)

katorade said:


> You are such a fat girl, lol.



Hahaha this is true.


----------



## Rowan (Sep 2, 2009)

Pic 1: i dont know why..but i would wear these...i think they're fascinating
Pic 2: sad...i found him attractive when i was younger and he looked more like a man and less like a woman with a bad plastic surgeon lol 

View attachment shoes.jpg


View attachment ct.jpg


----------



## Suze (Sep 2, 2009)

eminem's "new" face :blink: 

View attachment eminem-punisher-xxl-cover.jpg


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 2, 2009)

Suze said:


> eminem's "new" face :blink:



_Mr. Mathers is looking more like a Slim Shady instead of a Mr. Buff - he should have saved his pennies for better supplements_


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 3, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> _Mr. Mathers is looking more like a Slim Shady instead of a Mr. Buff - he should have saved his pennies for better supplements_



....

I have no words right now.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Sep 3, 2009)

WTF?
Suze, you are... special


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 3, 2009)

Rowan said:


> Pic 2: sad...i found him attractive when i was younger and he looked more like a man and less like a woman with a bad plastic surgeon lol








_*Carrotop appears to be requesting a 2d Opinion from our lovely Rowan *_


----------



## Rowan (Sep 3, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> _*Carrotop appears to be requesting a 2d Opinion from our lovely Rowan *_




LMAO...thanks tony  lol


----------



## Risible (Sep 3, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> _*Carrotop appears to be requesting a 2d Opinion from our lovely Rowan *_



Hmmmm ... I find that kind of androgynous dichotomy to be sexy.


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 4, 2009)

Santa...? Oh god,Santa,_what have they done to you?!_


----------



## Suze (Sep 5, 2009)

i have no words. disturbing indeed  

View attachment hello-kitty-crocs-pink.jpg


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Sep 5, 2009)

I will add two more candidates to the "why did they do that" pile: Lara Flynn Boyle and Heather Locklear. I saw Boyle in a film with Heather Graham last year and she looked HORRIBLE.

So horrible what they do in the name of saving face, no pun intended. 

View attachment laraflynn.jpg


View attachment lacklear.jpg


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 5, 2009)

*Jose Aldo doing his stuff after his match*

====================





*Vince "Twinkle Toes" Taylor*


----------



## Suze (Sep 5, 2009)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> I will add two more candidates to the "why did they do that" pile: Lara Flynn Boyle and Heather Locklear. I saw Boyle in a film with Heather Graham last year and she looked HORRIBLE.
> 
> So horrible what they do in the name of saving face, no pun intended.


lara flynn is a sad case, but seriously, there's MUCH worse plastic surgery out there.

sweet dreams! 

View attachment 2483.jpg


View attachment JoansplitXP0312_468x477.jpg


View attachment catlady-thumb.jpg


View attachment plastic-surgery.jpg


View attachment brenda_d1.jpg


----------



## katorade (Sep 5, 2009)

Suze said:


> lara flynn is a sad case, but seriously, there's MUCH worse plastic surgery out there.
> 
> sweet dreams!




Dear god, who is the blonde before and after?


----------



## BBWModel (Sep 5, 2009)

I forget her name, but she was on Knots Landing back in the 80's.


----------



## katorade (Sep 5, 2009)

OH GOD! That's Joan Van Ark?!?!??!


----------



## BBWModel (Sep 5, 2009)

Yes! That's her...


----------



## chublover350 (Sep 5, 2009)

OH GOD you shouldnt have started this, i have LOADS of them



























ENJOI and your WELCOME


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 6, 2009)

Hello dolly-WTF!


----------



## IdahoCynth (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## tonynyc (Sep 16, 2009)




----------



## Scorsese86 (Sep 24, 2009)

I thought about Suze's thread when I saw this photo:


----------



## washburn (Sep 24, 2009)

katorade said:


> I actually have to give props to Goddess Bunny, the "dancer" in the video. She's a transvestite performer that lives in Hollywood. As a child she suffered from polio, and her growth was horribly stunted by an operation to fix her spine. I love that she's just so freaking out there and not scared to live how she wants.



I'm not 100% but is she the creepy dancer in the hospital gown at the end of Marilyn Mansons The Dope Show" video??


----------



## washburn (Sep 24, 2009)

OMG look what i found on tumblr, technically its an image....


----------



## washburn (Sep 24, 2009)




----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 24, 2009)

"HI GUYZ"


----------



## washburn (Sep 24, 2009)

I want this comic


----------



## IdahoCynth (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## HottiMegan (Sep 25, 2009)

Geez all those plastic surgery ones are SCARY!! That cat lady looks like she has oodles of scar tissue built up from excessive surgery..


----------



## intraultra (Sep 26, 2009)

body parts made of bread.


















And this is more awesome than creepy but still belongs here IMO 






Oh and I really wish I could find a gif of this scene from Breaking Bad:


----------



## littlefairywren (Sep 26, 2009)

Even though I am seriously grossed out by the "bread" I gotta say it is really good. So real!!


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 26, 2009)

littlefairywren said:


> Even though I am seriously grossed out by the "bread" I gotta say it is really good. So real!!



Oh,yeah-something for a hallowe'en party,perhaps?  It does look good,though.


----------



## littlefairywren (Sep 26, 2009)

Adamantoise said:


> Oh,yeah-something for a hallowe'en party,perhaps?  It does look good,though.



Ha, imagine handing little bread heads to door knockers on halloween. Here you go kiddies


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 28, 2009)

'The Kentucky Fried Curse'


----------



## sirGordy (Sep 28, 2009)

I hate to say this, but this thread, so sick, I literallly laughed for ten minutes after viewing this. That said, funniest thread I have ever seen here......


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 28, 2009)

Water sure tastes weird around here...wtf?!


----------



## littlefairywren (Sep 28, 2009)

OMG what a fantastic tatoo, how cool does that look......ouch though! Would not date him either. Wonder if he jingles when he walks lol.


----------



## washburn (Sep 29, 2009)

Adamantoise said:


> 'The Kentucky Fried Curse'



fucking awesome! I knew there was something cacodaemoniacal about the colonel.


----------



## Fonzy (Oct 1, 2009)

Awesome thread! 






View attachment nummer2.jpg


----------



## Amatrix (Oct 1, 2009)

IdahoCynth said:


>





man...i forgot what this movie is called... it is so terrible, it turns out kinda awesome though.
sakes alive. i for the life of me cant remember this movies title.
aliens and milk... that is all i remember from it.


----------



## Les Toil (Oct 1, 2009)

protuberance said:


>



OK, stop right there! Just stop right there!! What where when how and who is this man???? I'm soooo deeply--something!


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 2, 2009)




----------



## steve-aka (Oct 2, 2009)

Okay, I'll play...


----------



## Flutterby68 (Oct 2, 2009)

littlefairywren said:


> OMG what a fantastic tatoo, how cool does that look......ouch though! Would not date him either. Wonder if he jingles when he walks lol.



Weird.. it seems like you can see the pics I posted, but they don't show up for me - it's as if I didn't post at all (the post isn't there). Strange.


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 2, 2009)

Flutterby68 said:


> Weird.. it seems like you can see the pics I posted, but they don't show up for me - it's as if I didn't post at all (the post isn't there). Strange.



mmm, I think I might have spotted it not long after you posted. Might have been pulled


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 2, 2009)

steve-aka said:


> Okay, I'll play...



Argh, the top three.....so disturbing


----------



## chublover350 (Oct 3, 2009)




----------



## furious styles (Oct 3, 2009)

Amatrix said:


> man...i forgot what this movie is called... it is so terrible, it turns out kinda awesome though.
> sakes alive. i for the life of me cant remember this movies title.
> aliens and milk... that is all i remember from it.



if i'm not mistaken it's actually from an old photoshoot using prosthetics where they would insert that guy into human situations .. art school knowledge is failing me as to the title, but i remember having to do a similar project to create an "impossible situation" in a normal photograph.


----------



## Fluffy51888 (Oct 3, 2009)

Adamantoise said:


> "HI GUYZ"




WHAT the crap. 
What the heck is that thing?


----------



## furious styles (Oct 3, 2009)

Fluffy51888 said:


> WHAT the crap.
> What the heck is that thing?



the adorable lamprey eel.


----------



## Fluffy51888 (Oct 3, 2009)

furious styles said:


> the adorable lamprey eel.





Yea, that kinda makes me hurt a little.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Oct 3, 2009)

This isn't a picture or a GIF, it's a video from Coldplay. My all-time Coldplay favorite, in fact -- although I can't divorce the images of the video from the song itself, which is freakily distracting. Very, very bizarre. Watch it through -- it starts out slowly but midway through I find myself gasping in shock every freaking time, and I've seen it hundreds of times. 

This isn't a gimmick - it was real. The woman did this routine until she was in her 90's. The video is actually from a live television show called "Attitudes" from the mid-90's; Coldplay just spliced it into their act.


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 3, 2009)

TraciJo67 said:


> This isn't a picture or a GIF, it's a video from Coldplay. My all-time Coldplay favorite, in fact -- although I can't divorce the images of the video from the song itself, which is freakily distracting. Very, very bizarre. Watch it through -- it starts out slowly but midway through I find myself gasping in shock every freaking time, and I've seen it hundreds of times.
> 
> This isn't a gimmick - it was real. The woman did this routine until she was in her 90's. The video is actually from a live television show called "Attitudes" from the mid-90's; Coldplay just spliced it into their act.




Hip replacement anyone? Didn't think she was going to make it at one point.


----------



## ChickletsBBW (Oct 4, 2009)

omfg... Coldplay takes the cake for me.. 
Now granted, I would love to be able to have the flexability as that woman has at that age but OMG why, WHY would you put that in a music video?? lol


----------



## Les Toil (Oct 4, 2009)

Here's a little somethin somethin.

View attachment stronglady.jpg


----------



## TraciJo67 (Oct 4, 2009)

Les Toil said:


> Here's a little somethin somethin.
> 
> View attachment 71096



OK, I seriously HAVE to ask -- is that a man or a woman?


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## Les Toil (Oct 4, 2009)

TraciJo67 said:


> This isn't a gimmick - it was real. The woman did this routine until she was in her 90's. The video is actually from a live television show called "Attitudes" from the mid-90's; Coldplay just spliced it into their act.



I'm a bit confused TraciJo. Were Coldplay not sharing the stage with them as it looks in the video? Someone on youtube commented that it was editing trickery. And clearly Coldplay are performing on that same checkered stage with that same sea wharf background as the contortionists. But I notice the hosts don't even acknowledge the band after the performance is over. I guess it was editing trickery. I'm impressed. Strange concept. Not really creepy, but strange. Good song, too.


----------



## Les Toil (Oct 4, 2009)

Ha!! Good image Tony, but most of those veins are soooo Photoshop!

And Traci Jo, that is a woman in my post!


----------



## TraciJo67 (Oct 5, 2009)

Les Toil said:


> I'm a bit confused TraciJo. Were Coldplay not sharing the stage with them as it looks in the video? Someone on youtube commented that it was editing trickery. And clearly Coldplay are performing on that same checkered stage with that same sea wharf background as the contortionists. But I notice the hosts don't even acknowledge the band after the performance is over. I guess it was editing trickery. I'm impressed. Strange concept. Not really creepy, but strange. Good song, too.



This is from Coldplay's website:
_Basically Mary Wigmore, the video's director had been waiting for the right project to come along so she could use the footage. It was originally from a U.S talk show called Attitudes. The clip was taken from a 1990 episode in Miami featuring Gene & Barbara (the latter died a few years ago) and was spliced with the band's performance. It is supposed to be funny but of course no way patronizing to the amazing dancers._


----------



## JoyJoy (Oct 5, 2009)

Another video - King Rat, by Modest Mouse. The video was one of Heath Ledger's final projects. Great song, great band, great video, but very, very creepy.


----------



## katorade (Oct 6, 2009)

furious styles said:


> if i'm not mistaken it's actually from an old photoshoot using prosthetics where they would insert that guy into human situations .. art school knowledge is failing me as to the title, but i remember having to do a similar project to create an "impossible situation" in a normal photograph.



Correct. The artist/photographer's name is Charlie White, and that particular puppet was named Joshua, and was symbolic of the "average guy". There was a series of photos of Joshua set in social situations that were all a bit "off" or a stripped down version of reality. He's done some other fantastic puppetry that makes you go "what the...?"


----------



## biodieselman (Oct 7, 2009)

World's largest snake found dead in zoo.


----------



## Amatrix (Oct 8, 2009)

furious styles said:


> if i'm not mistaken it's actually from an old photoshoot using prosthetics where they would insert that guy into human situations .. art school knowledge is failing me as to the title, but i remember having to do a similar project to create an "impossible situation" in a normal photograph.



my bad! i for some reason thought it was a movie... and seem to have plotted out an entire movie... lol.
i apologize, i stopped drinking coffee and soda and had 6 cups that day.

so one thing that fascinates and creeps me out is childbirth...


----------



## steve-aka (Oct 8, 2009)

Amatrix said:


> my bad! i for some reason thought it was a movie... and seem to have plotted out an entire movie... lol.
> i apologize, i stopped drinking coffee and soda and had 6 cups that day.
> 
> so one thing that fascinates and creeps me out is childbirth...



'Tis indeed a creepy pic. However, I wouldn't exactly call that _child_birth...

(which makes it even *creepier*!!!)


----------



## JoyJoy (Oct 9, 2009)

This is a sculpture, but the photo was doctored and sent around as a hoax saying it was a real dog/human hybrid.


----------



## gypsy (Oct 9, 2009)

That is one *seriously* well-done but creepy sculpture.


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 9, 2009)

JoyJoy said:


> This is a sculpture, but the photo was doctored and sent around as a hoax saying it was a real dog/human hybrid.



I know I should be disturbed by this, but I just want to look after it and give it a home! It looks so real and soooo sad


----------



## steve-aka (Oct 9, 2009)

JoyJoy's photo reminded me of this sculptor named Ron Mueck who creates hyper-realistic figures of people that are either really large or really small. They're not only super-cool but kinda creepy and have an existential quality to them. 

Here is a link for more info about him: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ron_Mueck


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 9, 2009)

Dangers of Olympic Weightlifting
Beijing Olympics 2008

Baranyai, the Hungarian weightlifter was trying to lift 148 Kilos in men's 77-kg division that he lost the balance in his right hand and his elbow got caught.


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 9, 2009)

steve-aka said:


> JoyJoy's photo reminded me of this sculptor named Ron Mueck who creates hyper-realistic figures of people that are either really large or really small. They're not only super-cool but kinda creepy and have an existential quality to them.
> 
> Here is a link for more info about him: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ron_Mueck



That fourth photo is pretty creepy


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 11, 2009)

In the 19th Century it was a common practice to take photos of and with the departed as a memorial 




























*Source

Strange fashions Bygone Days*


----------



## AuntHen (Oct 15, 2009)

"Mommy! Look what I found in the backyard!"


----------



## Amatrix (Oct 22, 2009)

lol ew gross.
aborted fairy?


----------



## Les Toil (Oct 22, 2009)

OK Tony, the dead people photos trumps all. Put a lock on this thread. I can't top that. No one can. I will never EVER sleep soundly again with that in my head. Well done, sir.


----------



## Les Toil (Oct 22, 2009)

OK, so I'll attempt to top Tony with these chocolate babies. All the rage in Manhattan ya know.


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 22, 2009)

Les Toil said:


> OK Tony, the dead people photos trumps all. Put a lock on this thread. I can't top that. No one can. I will never EVER sleep soundly again with that in my head. Well done, sir.



Les: 
I remember seeing similar photos in a book about the 19th Century. It truly freaked me out. I'm sure that there will be other photos that will trump these. I guess what makes these pictures so spooky is that this is something that folks normally did. 

Photo No.1 Truly creepy - which child is alive?
Photo No.3 Too wierd to say anything about 


19th Century Post Mortem Photography


----------



## debz-aka (Dec 3, 2009)

Tonynyc you will henceforth be known as the nightmare maker! :bow:
I hate the photos of the dead, they totally creep me out. Imagine thumbing through _that_ photo album. What do you say? "Oh yes, so life like for a dead human."
Shiver.


----------



## rainyday (Dec 5, 2009)

Just in time for use as stocking stuffers for the kids: Plush giant microbes.

In order left to right: 
HIV, common cold, MRSA, E. coli, mono, streptococcus pyogenes (flesh eating microbe), chlamydia, bed bug, herpes. More here.


----------

